# Home made steroids



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it worth doing? Any one had any experiences making their own? I think I have found a legit supplier, how much would it roughly be to get some of the raw powder tested? They are offering 1g at $2 does this seem about right? They are a gold member if this site and also have a site of their own, they seem to look good.

Also I have found a page which shows how to convert powders

http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

would be interested in doing this but i think i would end up goin wrong somwhere trying it


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> would be interested in doing this but i think i would end up goin wrong somwhere trying it


I think it looks relatively easy


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> would be interested in doing this but i think i would end up goin wrong somwhere trying it


Yeah would have to agree, would love to try something like this, but knowing my luck id end up in a&e and blow up my house lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I feel far better making my own than buying from a UGL... based on what I know of some UGLs... yes its easy, as you're only dissolving a powder in oil- you're not actually making any steroids.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

bigdawg, how do i go about Pm'ing you buddy?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I feel far better making my own than buying from a UGL... based on what I know of some UGLs... yes its easy, as you're only dissolving a powder in oil- you're not actually making any steroids.


Where do you get the ingredients from?? I have found this... http://simonyang123.en.ec21.com/offer_list.jsp?gubun=S

But it would have to be imported from china, is there a law against importing raw steroids?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Omg this is so simple to make

Much eaiser than crack

Might have to start my own lab and call it silver members rock

But seriously may look into getting some raw powders


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

If it's that easy then I would much rather make my own as apposed to buying from a UGL or even 'pharma'. Incredibly cheaper, you know it is correctly dosed and clean, and can make as much as you need for a cycle.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> Where do you get the ingredients from?? I have found this... http://simonyang123.en.ec21.com/offer_list.jsp?gubun=S
> 
> But it would have to be imported from china, is there a law against importing raw steroids?


you cant ask for sources.. could get banned..

law is a grey area.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Surely buying powder on the internet is as secure and trustworthy as buying ready made stuff online?


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

This will regard to bigdawg aswell as feelin big, I have done alot of importing from certain countrie's clothing ect,

Im guessing the powders would of been coming from china, 1 bit of advice i will give, make sure u know what your getting, and who its with, find out the ins and outs of the company, find out the company location,address contact number and also i know it sounds far fetched but also where the website runs from(country and who owns the website)

a freind of mine done something sililar and it went terribly wrong, and he come out worse for ware and couldnt do anything because what he was doing once it reached this country was illegal so he was screwed both ways

I dont mean to put a downer on things, but better safe than sorry,


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Surely buying powder on the internet is as secure and trustworthy as buying ready made stuff online?


no becuase you can buy from real GMP registered businesses in china, india, germany, and australia..

problem with UGLs is, even if they use the same powders, they have no quality control, and may not take the care you would.. they certainly wouldn't take the care I would....


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> Where do you get the ingredients from?? I have found this... http://simonyang123.en.ec21.com/offer_list.jsp?gubun=S
> 
> But it would have to be imported from china, is there a law against importing raw steroids?


 would you trust buying from this site?? this topic is interesting and would like to try doing this


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Surely buying powder on the internet is as secure and trustworthy as buying ready made stuff online?


Yes its secure if the company is checked and safe, china on the other hand...aint always who they say they are.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> no becuase you can buy from real GMP registered businesses in china, india, germany, and australia..
> 
> problem with UGLs is, even if they use the same powders, they have no quality control, and may not take the care you would.. they certainly wouldn't take the care I would....


Ah ok. I think I may have to look into this then! A student budget doesn't exactly leave much room for AAS, but home made stuff that cheap.. rude not to.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Ill put a vouch on this, you dont know whos making it, do they wear gloves when sorting the powders? so many little things to remember, this stuff your putting into your own body


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> you cant ask for sources.. could get banned..


I guess its a matter of trial and error then.... lol


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

hey mate.. you tried to highjack my thread, don't do it again.. just kidding  lmao

yeah it is very possible,

half these ugls out there prob get there powdered test from the same supply/supplier.. its mostly the different oils they use like; grape seed, sesame oil etc.

and amount of alcohol (more alcohol can cause the injection site to sting a lill more) and few other factors aswell like hygiene etc.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

What exactly is the Law on Importing Raw Powders, and buying Raw Powders incountry? I'd much rather Homebrew, given I'd need to actually find a trusted supplier and learn how to actually do so first xD.

but I don't think it would be worth Jail time ;_;


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

I can see someone buying some dodgy raw material and ending up growing an extra testicle!!!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> What exactly is the Law on Importing Raw Powders, and buying Raw Powders incountry? I'd much rather Homebrew, given I'd need to actually find a trusted supplier and learn how to actually do so first xD.
> 
> but I don't think it would be worth Jail time ;_;


If its legal to posess, take and import for personal use i wouldnt of thought making it from raw materials would be illegal. As long as you havent got a full on laboratory in your back room....


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

just found something, doesnt give exact awnser but,

>A North Albury man charged with importing prohibited goods including steroids and a pill press pleaded guilty yesterday to five offences.

Jeremy Zentveld-Smith appeared at Albury Local Court after customs officers raided his house on January 25.

Zentveld-Smith, 26, of Hodge Street has been reporting daily to police as part of bail conditions imposed by magistrate Gordon Lerve.

He faces three counts of intentionally importing prohibited goods and two of importing prohibited goods.

Solicitor Chris Halburd for Zentveld-Smith said facts to be presented for sentencing were to be agreed and he would argue a jail term was unlikely.

Magistrate Gordon Lerve adjourned sentencing until April 1.

Zentveld-Smith was first raided on October 19 after the arrival at Tullamarine of stanozolol, an anabolic and androgenic substance, by air cargo from China in February and again in August.

Officers found vials of anabolic and androgenic substances in liquid form, tablets, capsules.

He was raided again on January 25 after the arrival of a pill press in Sydney from Hong Kong.

He made full admissions about the press.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I think any form of UGL, be it a known brand or your own, is illegal in the UK. Pharma stuff is legal to posses. I think anyway.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

That's in Australia, They have over the top laws on steroids/drugs.



hoolah said:


> just found something, doesnt give exact awnser but,
> 
> >A North Albury man charged with importing prohibited goods including steroids and a pill press pleaded guilty yesterday to five offences.
> 
> ...


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

just found this is this the process you would go through to make them

Place powder in vial/beaker. Add BA/BB/Oil to the vial. Heat on Low/Med heat until it dissolves completely. Place the needle in the vial. Place another needle in the vial to relieve the pressure. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though filter. With needle still in the vial, place in oven on a cookie sheet and bake for an hour at 275F degrees.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Research purposes comes to mind


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

I have now found alot of posts from multiple site's stateing it is not illegal to import and posess any form of steroid for personal use in the uk.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Omg this is so simple to make
> 
> Much eaiser than crack
> 
> ...


aiiet mr gold member now are we  lmao..

Yeah If I consider making my own gear from raw powder.. I be like a mad scientist making it, you know abit of overdosing here and there  ..

but I prob test it on a couple people before I ever give it a go


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Funny this should come up! Expect some "Heavy Duty gear" around by the beggining of next year


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

jeez sorry, i have tried to delete that post, didnt mean to post it lol,


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Funny this should come up! Expect some "Heavy Duty gear" around by the beggining of next year


Lmao! expect new labs gonna be poppin' up outta nowhere soon and the reviews will be something like "daam this new ugl, their test300 feels like its really 600!"


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't realise there was such a profit to be made from UGLs! Under $2/g to buy powder. I reckon you could make it all up for around £3-4/vial and sell for 10x that!

Why am I studying at university!?


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I didn't realise there was such a profit to be made from UGLs! Under $2/g to buy powder. I reckon you could make it all up for around £3-4/vial and sell for 10x that!
> 
> Why am I studying at university!?


Lmao, perhaps going to uni isnt illegal  haha o well times are tuff eye


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looked at the whole Making process and nothing to it

Probly easier than making belgian waffles


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to spark rumours on every forum of a merger of two brands and call it Pro.Rohm.Chem.

Dosed at 1g/ml I'm sure I will have it sold it a matter of days and then buy a ferrari...


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

hoolah said:


> Lmao, perhaps going to uni isnt illegal  haha o well times are tuff eye


I may not be breaking the law at the moment but when I'm broke I'd do many things to earn money...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Lmao! expect new labs gonna be poppin' up outta nowhere soon and the reviews will be something like "daam this new ugl, their test300 feels like its really 600!"


I'll have you know I wouldn't even bother releasing anything lower than 1g


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll have you know I wouldn't even bother releasing anything lower than 1g


You're crushing my profits! I'm going to have to go to 1.1g/ml now just to stay ahead.

Knowing my luck I'll sneeze in the powder and blow it all over the place.

Lixus have little black specs in their stuff and it still sells. What harm will some breadcrumbs that were swept up with the powder going to do eh?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> You're crushing my profits! I'm going to have to go to 1.1g/ml now just to stay ahead.
> 
> Knowing my luck I'll sneeze in the powder and blow it all over the place.
> 
> Lixus have little black specs in their stuff and it still sells. What harm will some breadcrumbs that were swept up with the powder going to do eh?


hmmm breadcrumbs, so thats your game. Looks like I am gonna have to add some powdered oats for extra mass gain.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

ok so if you was in the process of making an injectable and you had your beaker with the solution inside of it and it was all mixed and clear, what needs to be done to make it sterile??, or would it already be sterile??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Looked at the whole Making process and nothing to it
> 
> Probly easier than making belgian waffles


I heard you can make good gear out of crushed walnuts and potato juice


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll have you know I wouldn't even bother releasing anything lower than 1g


Lmao!.. it will start that way, then over time just like most ugls out there now, that 1g/ml soon becomes just 500mg/ml then even more under-dosed..

by then you would have sold sh*t loads of aas and would be in sunny mexico.. its the perfect crime


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> ok so if you was in the process of making an injectable and you had your beaker with the solution inside of it and it was all mixed and clear, what needs to be done to make it sterile??, or would it already be sterile??


Once the powder is in with the liquids you just heat it until its clear.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> hmmm breadcrumbs, so thats your game. Looks like I am gonna have to add some powdered oats for extra mass gain.


Sh!t.

Ok here is my pitch to Uk-M for my new brand...

*NEW Pro.Rohm.Chem!*

Testostenate1000+

Testosterone Enanthate 1000mg/ml

Breadcrumbs 300g

New-age mixing techniques. The grape seed oil is a thing of the past. New Tesostenate1000+ is mixed in 100proof absynth!

For a limited time only!

PM for info on resellers!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Lmao!.. it will start that way, then over time just like most ugls out there now, that 1g/ml soon becomes just 500mg/ml then even more under-dosed..
> 
> by then you would have sold sh*t loads of aas and would be in sunny mexico.. its the perfect crime


haha tbh I have always just wanted to have a product that is correctly dosed, affordable and trustworthy.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to keep on lol, but since this thread started i have searched and searched trying to find out if it is legal to import into the UK, i have put together my 2 best awnsers found lol

1-It is legal to import through for personal use.

2-It is legal to import through for personal use if a prescription has been given in recent years(wtf) depending on what type of anabolic steroid and what it states on the official paperwork to proove what the white powder is.

Understandable really, 100 grams of white powder coming through custom's, first impression? lol

my little input done


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Sh!t.

Ok here is my pitch to Uk-M for my new brand...

*NEW Pro.Rohm.Chem!*

Testostenate1000+

Testosterone Enanthate 1000mg/ml

Breadcrumbs 300g

New-age mixing techniques. The grape seed oil is a thing of the past. New Tesostenate1000+ is mixed in 100proof absynth!

For a limited time only!

PM for info on resellers!!

This was unseen on page 3 so a shameless repost was needed!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HEAVY DUTY GEAR: SUPER SMACK

HEAVY DUTY GEAR CONTAINS -

1. Methyl Tren

2. Anabol

3. Dbol

4. HGH

5. Winny

Propriatory blend


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

I think to some it up....

It looks easy enough to make your own steroids.

It is definitely cheap enough to want to make your own steroids.

But finding an exporter of raw material that you can trust enough to inject it into your own muscle without a worry.... That aint so easy


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

hoolah said:


> Sorry to keep on lol, but since this thread started i have searched and searched trying to find out if it is legal to import into the UK, i have put together my 2 best awnsers found lol
> 
> 1-It is legal to import through for personal use.
> 
> ...


Lmao! you nutter, 100g of white powder through customs.. UK border force will be on your ass mate lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Propriatory blend


This the oats then?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> HEAVY DUTY GEAR: SUPER SMACK
> 
> HEAVY DUTY GEAR CONTAINS -
> 
> ...


lol HGH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> This the oats then?


No, it just hides the fact it is 98% olive oil, 1% pubic hair and 1% random powder



Pav Singh B. said:


> lol HGH


Gotta have the edge to be top of the game


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I've already had 253 PMs asking for sources!

I'm surprised yours doesn't contain actual smack with that name. I know if I bought it I'd be bitterly disappointed.

The pubic hair is like a maggot in Tequila. It's there to make it better.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey guys dont want to come of as highly moralled but cant have labs advertising on this board UKm doesnt want to seem to be promoting labs and telling member to use certain labs (got the gold. now to go for the mod spot)


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

energize17 said:


> hey guys dont want to come of as highly moralled but cant have labs advertising on this board UKm doesnt want to seem to be promoting labs and telling member to use certain labs (got the gold. now to go for the mod spot)


I've PMd the Mods and Lorian with offers of freebies. T'is all good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

energize17 said:


> hey guys dont want to come of as highly moralled but cant have labs advertising on this board UKm doesnt want to seem to be promoting labs and telling member to use certain labs (got the gold. now to go for the mod spot)


I'm on the mod voting commitee and I will never vote for you!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I've PMd the Mods and Lorian with offers of freebies. T'is all good.


I regularly inject Lorian with a shot of Test, so he won't need yours.

(Please be kind Lorian)


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

energize17 said:


> hey guys dont want to come of as highly moralled but cant have labs advertising on this board UKm doesnt want to seem to be promoting labs and telling member to use certain labs (got the gold. now to go for the mod spot)


Just PMd you as well with a bribe...

Now I hope I don't see such comments again. Ban paycheck though as his 'blend' offers more than mine which I can't tolerate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Just PMd you as well with a bribe...
> 
> Now I hope I don't see such comments again. Ban paycheck though as his 'blend' offers more than mine which I can't tolerate.


How can a mere member ban a mod!


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Lmao! you nutter, 100g of white powder through customs.. UK border force will be on your ass mate lol


Lol thats what i mean, most of these company's will have a minimum order, most likely 50-100g...you can really see customs allowing 50-100g of *********** pass freely lol or you could always ask the company to put it in little statue's lmao


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

whould be just as easy or harder to make tabs then?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> How can a mere member ban a mod!


I've offered all Mods my initial overdosed batch in return for your ban or at the very least banning of your brand.

I'm sure 5g/ml sounds better than your pubic hair.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Also people REPS means FREEBIES!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I've offered all Mods my initial overdosed batch in return for your ban or at the very least banning of your brand.
> 
> I'm sure 5g/ml sounds better than your pubic hair.


All mods answer to me, for I am Paycheck, no-one outranks me, not even Lorian:






BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL...I HAVE THE POWER!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

hoolah said:


> Lol thats what i mean, most of these company's will have a minimum order, most likely 50-100g...you can really see customs allowing 50-100g of *********** pass freely lol or you could always ask the company to put it in little statue's lmao


what would you say when they open that aswell, 100g of white powder.. "its personal use" lmao


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

He-man was on Pro.Rohm.Chem.

The Power Rangers were on Super Smack.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

I want reps....


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

talking about that actually, I had a matie who got nabbed by police for carrying gear and said its personal use but they still nicked him..

but funniest thing I ever heard anyone say to the police while they arrest someone is him saying "its personal use, wheres my justice!" lmao


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> what would you say when they open that aswell, 100g of white powder.. "its personal use" lmao


Well you could say its for personal but i doubt they would take you serious lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> He-man was on Pro.Rohm.Chem.
> 
> The Power Rangers were on Super Smack, but they got the batch before HGH was added. You know who also uses Super Smack:
> 
> ...


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> All mods answer to me, for I am Paycheck, no-one outranks me, not even Lorian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to love he-man... they just dont make cartoons like that any more!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> I used to love he-man... they just dont make cartoons like that any more!


Ain't that the truth


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

It's easy as 123

Powder

Vials

Oil

Bb

Ba

Filter

Syringe

Nothing to it really


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Ain't that the truth


I even had he-man pyjamas


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

This guy used new Testostenate1000+

Need any more proof it works?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

this sounds so easy to do im wondering why everyones not doin it


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> this sounds so easy to do im wondering why everyones not doin it


Because I now rule the market.

On the other hand probably because of the legalities of importing powder.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

energize17 said:


> hey guys dont want to come of as highly moralled but cant have labs advertising on this board UKm doesnt want to seem to be promoting labs and telling member to use certain labs (got the gold. now to go for the mod spot)


of topic- how'd you get gold? what do u have to do? LOL who do u have to do?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I feel far better making my own than buying from a UGL... based on what I know of some UGLs... yes its easy, as you're only dissolving a powder in oil- you're not actually making any steroids.


With respect to other members - I dont know what this involves exactly but I am guessing your knowledge is better than 99% of the people on here. I certainly wouldnt try it, but then I wouldnt try steroids as I am a scaredy cat ha!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Glassback said:


> With respect to other members - I dont know what this involves exactly but I am guessing your knowledge is better than 99% of the people on here. I certainly wouldnt try it, but then I wouldnt try steroids as I am a scaredy cat ha!


actually, following the on-line instructions, anyone can do it... really is just dissolving a powder adding some anti-back liquid and heating..


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

apple said:


> It's easy as 123
> 
> Powder
> 
> ...


you makin your own?

if so could you tell me how to pm so we can discuss if not

informative thread is informative, when i start a cycle i think if i can find a reputable supplier of raw poweder and stuff i will def go down that route, FAR cheaper! then just need to figure how to make the stuff for a good PCT and we will all be huge in no time!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chaosmatt said:


> you makin your own?
> 
> if so could you tell me how to pm so we can discuss if not
> 
> informative thread is informative, when i start a cycle i think if i can find a reputable supplier of raw poweder and stuff i will def go down that route, FAR cheaper! then just need to figure how to make the stuff for a good PCT and we will all be huge in no time!


if you're making your own purely for cost, then you're pretty marginal in terms of affording good PCT products, and even, quality food (costs more than a cycle of AAS!)

You can get raw AAS powders easy; raw clomid etc.. is somewhat harder (but not impossible).

As for raw HCG.... thats the easiest one...

Grab the nearest pregnant girl you know, get her to urinate in a sample jar. Remove the urea from the solution, then eveaporate/dry the remaining liquid, and ta da.. HCG.... (well not pure, but contains all the HCG you need)


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

chaosmatt said:


> you makin your own?
> 
> if so could you tell me how to pm so we can discuss if not
> 
> informative thread is informative, when i start a cycle i think if i can find a reputable supplier of raw poweder and stuff i will def go down that route, FAR cheaper! then just need to figure how to make the stuff for a good PCT and we will all be huge in no time!


mate there is tons and tons of info on how to make your own on the net and yes i brew my own from time to time...


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Most people usually get caught smuggling coke in though swabbing of suitcases and sniffer dogs.. but don't think sniffer dogs can sniff out and detect aas powder can they?

Its a very risky choice.. be prepared for a very hefty fine or worse a long prison sentence when you get caught


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> I don't see how people manage to get it in the country though, with something like a 50-100g minimum order there is no way you can justify that for personal use


well, you can say that's the minimum amount you can order (which is true)

and for heavy user, you can kind of use them up in 3- 5 yrs


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Most people usually get caught smuggling coke in though swabbing of suitcases and sniffer dogs.. but don't think sniffer dogs can sniff out and detect aas powder can they?
> 
> Its a very risky choice.. be prepared for a very hefty fine or worse a long prison sentence when you get caught


I think only when you have intention to pass or sell it to other you will get into legal trouble?

I am a bit confused now, it's a class C drug, but we can have it and import it for personal use? (that's what i heard of)

what's the legal status of AAS in the UK? is there any rule to define what is personal use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive made my own gear since my first cycle.

never had n infection, and always grown like a weed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> well, you can say that's the minimum amount you can order (which is true)
> 
> and for heavy user, you can kind of use them up in 3- 5 yrs


Well 25g will make 100ml of 250mg per ml. So 100g will make 400ml of 250mg per ml.

In other words, 100ml of 1g per mg, So in reality I could use it up in 100 weeks, or 2 years.

Is all that math correct, I am tired.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

customs don't know whats personal use.

Tell them you use 3g of testosterone per day, they won't know the difference.

(seriously)


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Glassback said:


> With respect to other members - I dont know what this involves exactly but I am guessing your knowledge is better than 99% of the people on here. I certainly wouldnt try it, but then I wouldnt try steroids as I am a scaredy cat ha!


for me the reason is that i got to order at least 100g at once, and I am not prepared to use that much one compound AAS in my whole life. In the mean time I can't share the powder and cost with others, because it will be a criminal offense. I believe if AAS becomes legal (like people are discussing in the front page of today's Metro), UGL price will drop hugely.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to work in a mailboxes etc and a guy had a UGL or something, he used to get powders shipped in and I mean like 500g-1kg at a time.

He never had a seizure, customs really don't give a rats ass aobut gear


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

narraboth said:


> for me the reason is that i got to order at least 100g at once, and I am not prepared to use that much one compound AAS in my whole life. In the mean time I can't share the powder and cost with others, because it will be a criminal offense. I believe if AAS becomes legal (like people are discussing in the front page of today's Metro), UGL price will drop hugely.


my supplier does 20g min order. most good suppliers do


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well 25g will make 100ml of 250mg per ml. So 100g will make 400ml of 250mg per ml.
> 
> In other words, 100ml of 1g per mg, So in reality I could use it up in 100 weeks, or 2 years.
> 
> Is all that math correct, I am tired.


I think so, my dear opened jeans.

to be simple, if you do 1g/week, you can use it up within 2 yr.

even you have cycle on and off, and you use only 800mg/week, you can still use it up within 5 yr.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Minimum order for me is 100g, but for what I use and that it's fine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> I think so, my dear opened jeans.
> 
> to be simple, if you do 1g/week, you can use it up within 2 yr.
> 
> even you have cycle on and off, and you use only 800mg/week, you can still use it up within 5 yr.


haha "my dear opened jeans" 

I don't think its too much then really. Ofcourse others would definatly need to use less.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha "my dear opened jeans"
> 
> I don't think its too much then really. Ofcourse others would definatly need to use less.


I know, I just don't want to make commitment of sticking on one thing for 5 yr

maybe I am a little bit Pelayo LOL


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Check this..






forward to 1:35 or you can watch the whole thing  .. it talks about how its easy to import in to the UK, and he says you can bring £150 worth of stuff through UK customs for personal use


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I think what he was about to say at the end, before the video cut out was that he bought back £10,000 worth


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Check this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes £150 of pharma grade steroids mate not sure this applys to powders...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Check this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't he say 125 quid, either way, its not enough!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Check this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't he say 125 quid, either way, its not enough!!!!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

apple said:


> yes £150 of pharma grade steroids mate not sure this applys to powders...


yeah true.. don't think you can get away with saying your making your own, as that must ofcourse be illegal


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Didn't he say 125 quid, either way, its not enough!!!!


ah yeah whoops I'm getting deaf man.. yeah know what you mean, it aient nothing lmao..

unless you say you bought it for that much from whatever country you got it from..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> yeah true.. don't think you can get away with saying your making your own, as that must ofcourse be illegal


Don't see the difference myself. Whether your making your own or taking pharma. Either way its steroids, if you wanna make your own they shouldnt be able to stop ya


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Don't see the difference myself. Whether your making your own or taking pharma. Either way its steroids, if you wanna make your own they shouldnt be able to stop ya


AGREE BUT I THINK ITS CLASSED AS COUNTERFIT GOODS SOMEHOW AS ITS NOT MADE BY A LICENCED COMPANY ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

apple said:


> AGREE BUT I THINK ITS CLASSED AS COUNTERFIT GOODS SOMEHOW AS ITS NOT MADE BY A LICENCED COMPANY ...


WHAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU?!? (sorry I love doing that)

Yeah I suppose.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

apple said:


> AGREE BUT I THINK ITS CLASSED AS COUNTERFIT GOODS SOMEHOW AS ITS NOT MADE BY A LICENCED COMPANY ...


but why it's goods if you are not going to sell it?

anyway if they ask i am going to say:

I eat it, I take it with milk tea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

homebrew isn't counterfeit anymore than making your own shoes makes them illegal counterfeit. what a load of bollocks.

i had homebrew seized and returned. i've said this on here a million times but bro-knowledge won't die.

HOMEBREW IS LEGAL FOR PERSONAL USE JUST LIKE ANY OTHER GEAR.

So is UGL, the only gear tht is illegal is COUNTERFEIT. So fake ORganon is illegal. Jesus titty fvckin christ i've said this a million times.

I had homebrew tren returned to me (took a couple months) they even tested it and said it only contained test, so clearly don't even test for tren as it was a test/tren mix (and i had tren dreams, ripped abs etc...usual tren sides)


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Anyone had experiences with tren acetate powder?


I think you can extract it from legal animal drug tablets?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> homebrew isn't counterfeit anymore than making your own shoes makes them illegal counterfeit. what a load of bollocks.
> 
> i had homebrew seized and returned. i've said this on here a million times but bro-knowledge won't die.
> 
> ...


So every step is legal?

It's legal to buy and import it?

Legal to brew it?

and take it?

Just not sell?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

chrisd123 said:


> Anyone had experiences with tren acetate powder?


yeah woks with 2% ba 20% bb,

an homebrew tren knocks the socks off any other tren


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

chrisd123 said:


> I can get the raw powder... I know you can purify what you extract from tren pellets. But jesus this stuff is expensive!


no its not


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

narraboth said:


> I think you can extract it from legal animal drug tablets?


yes you can ..finaplex cattle implants but imo thats not the best way to do it involvels alot of messing around and washing of the crushed pellets to retract the trenbolone ....i got some tren ace powder that i will be brewing up soon ,i would post up a step by step guid with pictures if that would be allowed ...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

chrisd123 said:


> Good man apple. What colour is your tren ace powder?


is a yellow very fine powder ..


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> So every step is legal?
> 
> It's legal to buy and import it?
> 
> ...


Brewing isn't legal, as you're manufacturing gear.

But as long as they don't kick your door in whilst you're mid-brew you're ok.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

apple said:


> yes you can ..finaplex cattle implants but imo thats not the best way to do it involvels alot of messing around and washing of the crushed pellets to retract the trenbolone ....i got some tren ace powder that i will be brewing up soon ,i would post up a step by step guid with pictures if that would be allowed ...


Yeah I believe that is legal, would love to see that.



ALR said:


> Brewing isn't legal, as you're manufacturing gear.
> 
> But as long as they don't kick your door in whilst you're mid-brew you're ok.


Not even for personal use?

But if they caught you with home brewed gear wouldn't they say it was home brewed and illegal then?

Does the personal use law only apply to pharma?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> But if they caught you with home brewed gear wouldn't they say it was home brewed and illegal then?
> 
> Does the personal use law only apply to pharma?


You're giving the police far too much credit.

They seized my creatine as they thought it was a steroid. They seized stuff that had holland and barret labels on ffs.

As long as you dont tell them you personally brewed it, how are they ever going to know it's not ugl with no label. tbh I doub't theyd ever even know it wasn't pharma.

It took months for them to drop the charges for posession for me cuz they thought testosterone was a class C drug, and didn't understand the law saying legal for posession. I even sent them a copy of the misuse of drugs act with the relevant part highlighted. They told me it wasn't their job to know the law.

If a cop found you in the middle of homebrewing it, I doubt they'd even realise an offence had been committed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> You're giving the police far too much credit.
> 
> They seized my creatine as they thought it was a steroid. They seized stuff that had holland and barret labels on ffs.
> 
> ...


If they catch you just tell them your squeezing your own orange juice.

Nice info dude


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

ALR said:


> I even sent them a copy of the misuse of drugs act with the relevant part highlighted. *They told me it wasn't their job to know the law.*


I am shocked. I thought they need to know what is legal and what is not to do their job??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> I am shocked. I thought they need to know what is legal and what is not to do their job??


No.

I was in a parking lot on my phone, and they came and knocked on my window making me put the phone down and put the window down.

They told me I would have to move on. When I asked them what right they have to move me on and under what section of the law, they said "well, I've just taken you as a threat and am asking you to move on". They wouln't tell me what part of the law or anything, and told me if I didn't I would be arrested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

The crazy thing was, it all started with them stopping me in a random search, and I had changed my name by deed poll. I gave them my old name and they checked my wallet and saw my new name, so nicked me overnight. when I woke up they had seized all my gear, any pills that were unlabelled, creatine, fvcking idiots. Smug barstewards thought they'd rumbled some kingpin of the steroid world.

Idiots, was fun when they showed up in court for all the charges to be dismissed


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

narraboth said:


> I am shocked. I thought they need to know what is legal and what is not to do their job??


The home office scientist who tested my gear wrote that it was a class C drug. That was all they wanted to hear, when I pointed out it was class c schedule 4 nad therefore legal to posess, the morons weren't interested.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

ive been looking into the idea of making homemade gear, but the places to get the raw powders dont look very trustworthy tbh


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> No.
> 
> I was in a parking lot on my phone, and they came and knocked on my window making me put the phone down and put the window down.
> 
> They told me I would have to move on. When I asked them what right they have to move me on and under what section of the law, they said "well, I've just taken you as a threat and am asking you to move on". They wouln't tell me what part of the law or anything, and told me if I didn't I would be arrested.


Mate what else do you get from the british police eh? fcuking dkics through and through. They overuse their power, and get a buzz out of it, Its pathetic.

Police can be so unreasonable, but at the same time. When my bike was stolen last week i had to go to the fed station, when there helping you. They seem to be the nicest people on the planet, when your driving/walking doing anything, its any chance for them to be unreasonable.

PS you should have said, give me your warrent number and ill see you in court, you have no right to tell me to move so therefore im taking you to court. Simple


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

ALR said:


> The crazy thing was, it all started with them stopping me in a random search, and I had changed my name by deed poll. I gave them my old name and they checked my wallet and saw my new name, so nicked me overnight. when I woke up they had seized all my gear, any pills that were unlabelled, creatine, fvcking idiots. Smug barstewards thought they'd rumbled some kingpin of the steroid world.
> 
> Idiots, was fun when they showed up in court for all the charges to be dismissed


They have given you bad time anyway, and when the charges dismissed in court, they still get salary paid by taxpayers, no harm to them i guess.

It wouldn't even happen in the country I came from (not Communist China though). Why the police has so big power here? Is that because England uses case law system? There must be one or two law forbid police doing illegal searching?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Mate what else do you get from the british police eh? fcuking dkics through and through. They overuse their power, and get a buzz out of it, Its pathetic.
> 
> Police can be so unreasonable, but at the same time. When my bike was stolen last week i had to go to the fed station, when there helping you. They seem to be the nicest people on the planet, when your driving/walking doing anything, its any chance for them to be unreasonable.


One night my card was eaten my cash machine in London just outside of a bank, and then my account lost 500 pounds within 3 hours.

I got money back because visa debit card got insurance anyway, but I still thought I should call the metropolitan police.

I did, within 24 hours i got phone call from an officer asking for details.

Only 2 days later i got a letter saying they close the case because there's no enough evidence. How efficient.

I am sure they wasn't even bothered to contact the bank or check the CCTV tape on cash machine.

And the person who stole the money will do it again and again.

My friend said, well, maybe they got more important things to do.

yeah, things like charging someone holding AAS because they couldn't be bothered to read the law to know it's actually legal.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pav Singh B. said:


> aiiet mr gold member now are we  lmao..
> 
> Yeah If I consider making my own gear from raw powder.. I be like a mad scientist making it, you know abit of overdosing here and there  ..
> 
> but I prob test it on a couple people before I ever give it a go


True mabey get the powder tested first also I would defo make like 400mg/ml lol


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres a question....

If importing raw for personal use is legal

Brewing raw for personal use is legal

taking steroids for use is legal

Why cant you guys who brew it yourselves let us know what websites you order from?? Surely this isnt discussing sources as we are talking about something that is legal for us to buy online...? Surely this cant be against ukm rules as we are only talking websites and not individuals who are illegally selling it...


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Heres a question....
> 
> If importing raw for personal use is legal
> 
> ...


Agree with this, would really LOVE to have a reliable source to buy powder, I would still get it tested though.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Agree with this, would really LOVE to have a reliable source to buy powder, I would still get it tested though.


were would you get it tested mate and do you know what you would want it testing for?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Agree with this, would really LOVE to have a reliable source to buy powder, I would still get it tested though.


Personally im not bothered about it being tested. If someone is already using it and it works then thats good enough for me!

Just in my eyes its like giving someone a link to a clothing website?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> huh?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> Heres a question....
> 
> If importing raw for personal use is legal
> 
> ...


well, buying gears is not illegal either, but we are not allowed to discuss source and price.

I think it's more about protecting members being scammed, also prevent this site getting into trouble?

and I think someone said brewing gear is actually not legal, maybe because production of AAS is illegal (even not produced for selling).


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't believe that its legal to

Import powders for homebrewing ,personal use or not am sure customs and the police would have alot of questions to ask if they knew what it was ...the guy that's saying it's totally legal , can you provide some evidence proving it's legal ? I can't prove it's illegal but I am not about to go and order powder from abroad and import because one guy on a forum says it's legal


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/123978-importing-into-uk.html

Post 15

I would rather take mars word on the matter over the dude that posted it is legal to import (no offence just common sence)


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.the2012londonolympics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14333

production is not allowed no matter what. so I guess brewing for yourself is also not allowed.

importing 'with intent to supply without a licence' is not allowed.

I am not sure if importing raw powder can directly link to intent to supply, if the amount is not obviously more than one can consume. Theoritically you need a license to import things not in 'medicinal form' though.

i guess you can argue that you eat raw powder so you don't actually produce anything. But the law system here is case law system, we might need to find some actual cases.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

apple said:


> I don't believe that its legal to
> 
> Import powders for homebrewing ,personal use or not am sure customs and the police would have alot of questions to ask if they knew what it was ...the guy that's saying it's totally legal , can you provide some evidence proving it's legal ? I can't prove it's illegal but I am not about to go and order powder from abroad and import because one guy on a forum says it's legal


I don't give enough of a sh*t to scan the letter where they returned my homebrew gear.

I already said manufacturing is illegal.

theres grey areas in law about all sorts of things like this. its legal to own parts of a machine gun, (if you know where to look you can buy them online) it's illegal to put them together. and so on and on.

Find me one post on any UK forum where a guy had his powder seized...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> I don't give enough of a sh*t to scan the letter where they returned my homebrew gear.
> 
> I already said manufacturing is illegal.
> 
> ...


http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-426682.html

http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-legal-forum/powder-seizure-134245551.html

1st one I think is a seizure, second one I just think is interesting


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-426682.html
> 
> http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-legal-forum/powder-seizure-134245551.html
> 
> 1st one I think is a seizure, second one I just think is interesting


I said UK site damnit


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

And yeah when they seized my tren/test mix they just said it was test. so they either just assumed it was test or don't test for tren


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

In that case, I got nothing lol


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-legal-forum/powder-seizure-134245551.html
> 
> second one I just think is interesting


hahaha, yes it's fun to read.

even your powder is seized, it's just seized i guess? You can't be legally responsible for things someone sent you.

If you are caught carrying powder in your luggage it might be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> In that case, I got nothing lol


its never happened.

at uni i was a remailer for Mamta, one of the biggest chinese gh suppliers. i used to get shipments of 5000iu of hygetropin regularly, never heard a peep from customs.

i worked in a mailboxes etc, some guy in there recieved kilo shipments of powders and we'd forward them to bulgaria for him, never heard a peep from customs.

the only time we ever heard from customs was when some guy called Long Wang was recieving too many tax free cigarettes.

customs is there to stop hard drugs and tax evasion, they don't give a fvck what some roid head is stickin in his ass.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> hahaha, yes it's fun to read.
> 
> even your powder is seized, it's just seized i guess? You can't be legally responsible for things someone sent you.
> 
> If you are caught carrying powder in your luggage it might be a problem.


That is a very good point, to prosecute they would have to prove that you had purchased the product, so its definatly wise to use a secure email. And theyre never gonna get the supplier and provide his emails as proof of you buying them. So you could just say, I have no idea what they are. Although if you have rang customs and claimed you have ordered it and its not steroids or something then it comes down to saying, you didn't know what it was, but wanted it anyway incase it was important.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

All i want is a bloody website to order some off!! is that too much to ask?!! haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> That is a very good point, to prosecute they would have to prove that you had purchased the product, so its definatly wise to use a secure email. And theyre never gonna get the supplier and provide his emails as proof of you buying them. So you could just say, I have no idea what they are. Although if you have rang customs and claimed you have ordered it and its not steroids or something then it comes down to saying, you didn't know what it was, but wanted it anyway incase it was important.


if they suspected you of manufacturing for a ugl and you had like 20kg arrive im sure theyd seize your computer and bank details etc to find out if you'd ordered it.

for 200g of test theyre not gonna bother. test is just a prescription drug, they really won't waste their time


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> All i want is a bloody website to order some off!! is that too much to ask?!! haha


http://www.steroidpowdersareus.com


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

So if I were to order 100g of testosterone powder it's likely it would get seized?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> So if I were to order 100g of testosterone powder it's likely it would get seized?


 have you not read the last 2 pages?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> So if I were to order 100g of testosterone powder it's likely it would get seized?


With many thing on here your going to get a conflicting answer...

Some will say yes it will get siezed, some will so no.

The only way your going to find out for sure is by buying some, you have to speculate to accumilate! It may be the best decision youve ever made, you never know!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

So how do the guys who make their own get the powder to the uk and to their homes?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> So how do the guys who make their own get the powder to the uk and to their homes?


It obviously doesnt get seized then.... lol

The guys that home brew have said, on this actual thread that they do their own and import it. They have no reason to lie. I am going to buy some in the next couple of week. Seems like a pretty riskless risk if u ask me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I have bought and imported it, havn't been seized. depending who you use, some offer a 100% free resend.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> It obviously doesnt get seized then.... lol
> 
> The guys that home brew have said, on this actual thread that they do their own and import it. They have no reason to lie. I am going to buy some in the next couple of week. Seems like a pretty riskless risk if u ask me.


True, surely the supplier would know the laws and wether it would get through customs


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I have bought and imported it, havn't been seized. depending who you use, some offer a 100% free resend.


If it does get seized I wouldn't want anyone coming to my door surely they would because delivery details would be on it lol


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I have bought and imported it, havn't been seized. depending who you use, *some offer a 100% free resend*.


Thats true!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

yh some offer free reship

you can just rent a mailbox if youre worried about the police

paycheck so youve actually ordered some powders yourself

when is the paycheck test 3000 coming out? lool


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> If it does get seized I wouldn't want anyone coming to my door surely they would because delivery details would be on it lol


The laws on steroids are slack over here. Its nothing like america or australia. They wont knock on your door for the sake of 100g of test powder. 100g of cocaine... now thats another matter.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

energize17 said:


> yh some offer free reship
> 
> you can just rent a mailbox if youre worried about the police
> 
> ...


Where would you rent a mailbox? And could the police still not track you through the person who owns the mailbox?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Where would you rent a mailbox? And could the police still not track you through the person who owns the mailbox?


Why would the police want to track you??

Your looking waaaaay to much into it mate honestly!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> If it does get seized I wouldn't want anyone coming to my door surely they would because delivery details would be on it lol


they won't bother. If they ever did, they won't, but if they did just say you have no idea what it is and you wasn't expecting it. They have to prove you placed the order and get details of your ordering it.



energize17 said:


> yh some offer free reship
> 
> you can just rent a mailbox if youre worried about the police
> 
> ...


lol, i'll let you know 



Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Where would you rent a mailbox? And could the police still not track you through the person who owns the mailbox?


From the royal mail, I think you can do it online now, if not just go in.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

If your that bothered, just get it sent to your next door neighbor with your address on. tell them you accidently ordered something and put the wrong number on. So then you can claim you knew nothing about it and it must be your neghboor.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Why would the police want to track you??
> 
> Your looking waaaaay to much into it mate honestly!


It's just I would be pi**ed if it got seized!!! Wher would you rent a mailbox?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

there a shop called mailbox they rent out mail boxes for like £10 a month or something like that

i understand your paranoia as i wathc a lot of customs programmes on sky and the police are sneaky fukkers sometimes if you import something illegal they get the courrier to deliver it too you then they raid your house


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> If your that bothered, just get it sent to your next door neighbor with your address on. tell them you accidently ordered something and put the wrong number on. So then you can claim you knew nothing about it and it must be your neghboor.


Lol!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> they won't bother. If they ever did, they won't, but if they did just say you have no idea what it is and you wasn't expecting it. They have to prove you placed the order and get details of your ordering it.
> 
> lol, i'll let you know
> 
> From the royal mail, I think you can do it online now, if not just go in.


They would know you ordered it cuz it would have my name and address lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Lol!


I've done it before lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> They would know you ordered it cuz it would have my name and address lol


When BT send you a letter asking you to come back did you order that?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> When BT send you a letter asking you to come back did you order that?


Very true!

****The Home Office Identity Fraud Steering Committee supports the use of Royal Mail's Keepsafe™ Service to reduce risk of identity fraud when you go away as it ensures that you do not leave any obvious clues such as a heap of mail on your doormat. ****

This is of the royal mail site they would need passports ect to order a mailbox then your open to police knowing who you are


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Very true!
> 
> ****The Home Office Identity Fraud Steering Committee supports the use of Royal Mail's Keepsafe™ Service to reduce risk of identity fraud when you go away as it ensures that you do not leave any obvious clues such as a heap of mail on your doormat. ****
> 
> This is of the royal mail site they would need passports ect to order a mailbox then your open to police knowing who you are


LOL you are thinking far too much into this!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

energize17 said:


> there a shop called mailbox they rent out mail boxes for like £10 a month or something like that
> 
> i understand your paranoia as *i wathc a lot of customs programmes on sky and the police are sneaky fukkers sometimes if you import something illegal they get the courrier to deliver it too you then they raid your house*


But we arent talking huge quantities of cocaine, heroin and extasy....

Were talking about a little 100g bag of testosterone powder which is legal to own and use for personal use. I could understand any concern if it was over a kilo of powder because then were talking UGL tackle!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

And if your ordering kilos of raw powder to your UGL then you deserve to go to prison for being so stupid


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> And if your ordering kilos of raw powder to your UGL then you deserve to go to prison for being so stupid


Haha!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> But we arent talking huge quantities of cocaine, heroin and extasy....
> 
> Were talking about a little 100g bag of testosterone powder which is legal to own and use for personal use. I could understand any concern if it was over a kilo of powder because then were talking UGL tackle!


F**k it I'm just gonna see what happens lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> F**k it I'm just gonna see what happens lol


I'll see you in 3-5 years mate.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll see you in 3-5 years mate.


Tight barstuard!!!

Weve just spent best part of an hour grooming him, telling him everything will be ok!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> Tight barstuard!!!
> 
> Weve just spent best part of an hour grooming him, telling him everything will be ok!!!


haha yeah I mean 3-5 years because he will be in Cancun having it made after making a fortune selling steroids.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha yeah I mean 3-5 years because he will be in Cancun having it made after making a fortune selling steroids.


He wont buy any now in fear that they may case him out waiting for the moment that 1 vial of home brewed magic gets exchanged for her majersty's paper!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

id rather just pay for it and know its safe, also since the guy cant even spell or write a sentence properly i wouldn't really trust his info


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

There has been quite a few mixed views on this bored about this and actualy getin the raw ingredients to make it etc. Me personaly would rather just buy it from a good supplier then have go through al the hassle. But knowing me I would blow my house up or end up takeing an overdose.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

hey guys i spoke to one of my mates today who i told i was thinking about making my own, however he said you need a spacific oven to do this in? is this true as everywhere i have looked it seems to be very straight forward and you can use a standard everyday oven if baking after

Some help would be great


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chaosmatt said:


> hey guys i spoke to one of my mates today who i told i was thinking about making my own, however he said you need a spacific oven to do this in? is this true as everywhere i have looked it seems to be very straight forward and you can use a standard everyday oven if baking after
> 
> Some help would be great


your mate is an idiot


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> your mate is an idiot


I'm afraid you're the idiot JPay, you can't brew gear without an easy bake oven, i thought everyone knew that.










They were in fact originally called easy brew ovens, but when they took off in popularity with the under 12 year old girl crowd they renamed it to boost sales further


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> I'm afraid you're the idiot JPay, you can't brew gear without an easy bake oven, i thought everyone knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! I was trying to keep that secret, now everyone will be able to make nadrolone muffins!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

mmmm nandrolone muffins


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> But we arent talking huge quantities of cocaine, heroin and extasy....
> 
> Were talking about a little 100g bag of testosterone powder which is legal to own and use for personal use. I could understand any concern if it was over a kilo of powder because then were talking UGL tackle!


I am not sure 100g of powder is legal to own and use, not because it's 100g, but because it's powder.

The rule is you can import AAS for personal use 'in medicinary form', which excludes raw powder.

(otherwise we don't need to discuss that much, we can order it as ordering UGL gears)

But when talking about criminal offense, it says 'with intent to supply'. It's arguable if 100g is 'suppliable'.

There's no case about it i think, but from the lines it looks like, if you import small amount of raw powder, the custom can seize it because it's not in medicinary form, but maybe they can't convince the court that you have intention to supply.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

narraboth said:


> I am not sure 100g of powder is legal to own and use, not because it's 100g, but because it's powder.
> 
> The rule is you can import AAS for personal use 'in medicinary form', which excludes raw powder.
> 
> ...


Customs rarely open packages here anyway, the UK is wide open.

but if they do, then it depends on that customs agents own personal knowledge of AAS, does he know that it's not taken in powder form? Does he know how much a dosage is, 100g sounds like a lot because we know we use maybe 500mg a week. But I take 5g of creatine per day, does the agent know I'd only need 500mg/week or would he think it's more like creatine?

Their ignorance is good for us.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm all over this yano boys


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> I'm all over this yano boys


come on, explain now!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> come on, explain now!


What you mean mucca?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:
 

> come on, explain now!


I just saw KRIS-B's another thread, panic about ZI's tri test fake or not...

maybe he is seriously considering making his own tri test now.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder were you'd get the alcohol and benzoate from??


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Finding a source for powder is not difficult, perhaps you guys need to think outside the box when searching. Have recently got some test e and tren e powder which I am going to mix to make a blend, As far as getting stuff like BA, whatman filters etc that is really easy. Still use pharma and UGL gear but like to have a play around with my own as well.


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all, I've read on various websites about homebrewing your own steroids from raw powders. It seems like a pretty straight forward process...

Heat oil, add BA & BB, add steroid powder of your choice, stir, pass through whatman syringe filter into sterile vial... (and then some say bake in the oven afterwards?)

The one question that I have is, what step in the process actually makes your gear sterile? As I say I've read from various sources and they all seem to conflict... some say that it's heating your mixture before filtering, some say that it's the syringe filter itself (yet, my whatman filters aren't sterile?!), some say the benzyl alcohol, and some say it's the baking afterwards...

Any input would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

The oven part at the end you need to hold the product you want sterilised at like 125DC for 20 mins - might want to look that but thats what we did when I learnt it.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Found this m8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterilization_%28microbiology%29


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

A 0.2-0.45 µm filter will get rid of bacteria and fungus pore etc, and since the liquid passed the filter directly goes into vial through clean needle, the liquid turned into sterile.

Viruses might pass the filter but heated in solution containing BA will inactivate them. I am not sure the original propose of baking is to sterlie the gear though. I thought it's for other propose.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a huge thread on this very page about this already mate.

Merged.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

some chemical company in china replied to me in chinese: 'sorry, your order is too small, I can't be bothered. don't bother sending money.'

start to dislike my own race in that country now


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

anybody have or know a link to places were the whatman filters , vials , oils , alcohols and stuff cheers lads


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Wonder were you'd get the alcohol and benzoate from??


http://www.researchsupply.net/solvents_etc.html

yes they send to the UK.

for just BA, a UK source is:

http://mistralni.co.uk/details.php?id=6


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> anybody have or know a link to places were the whatman filters , vials , oils , alcohols and stuff cheers lads


anyone?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> anybody have or know a link to places were the whatman filters , vials , oils , alcohols and stuff cheers lads


resech supply ...


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> There is a huge thread on this very page about this already mate.
> 
> Merged.


Ahh cheers mate!


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

switch said:


> The oven part at the end you need to hold the product you want sterilised at like 125DC for 20 mins - might want to look that but thats what we did when I learnt it.





narraboth said:


> A 0.2-0.45 µm filter will get rid of bacteria and fungus pore etc, and since the liquid passed the filter directly goes into vial through clean needle, the liquid turned into sterile.
> 
> Viruses might pass the filter but heated in solution containing BA will inactivate them. I am not sure the original propose of baking is to sterlie the gear though. I thought it's for other propose.


Cheers for the replies lads. Yeah, I've read somewhere else about baking it at 125 - so I'll do that after passing it through a Whatman


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> anyone?


Look on eBay for the oils, benzyl alcohol and benzyl benzoate... and for filters and vials check out bacteriostatic water (I ordered some stuff from here recently and received next day).


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

what would you put it in to bake it at the end cause if you put it in the little vial it'll crack?! im thinking the pyrex jug?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> what would you put it in to bake it at the end cause if you put it in the little vial it'll crack?! im thinking the pyrex jug?


most good quality vails can handle extream heat mate so wouldent worry ,as for bakeing i wouldent bother just bake you oil on its own before you add your powder/ba/bb .

filtering into vails once its all mixed will totaly clean the final product and the ba will stop and new bacteria from forming ...bakeing the final product can dammage the hormmone if useing low melting point powder like test e/deca.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

you can even doubble filter if you want ...add a .02 whatman on syringe then add a 0.2 or 0.45 onto the first filter ,this will doubble filter your mix ..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

No baking in this:

http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> No baking in this:
> 
> http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml


no need to bake at all mate and as i said you can dammage the hormone if your not carefull ,just pre bake your plain oil before you add the powder and solvents is fine ..


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

sorry guys couldnt really find a decisive answer, so i dont need a special oven to bake afterwards and as long as i make sure i heat the oil high enough at the begining to steralise there is no need to bake atall?

Cheers for the help so far guys! Will probs be PMing when i can.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

chaosmatt said:


> sorry guys couldnt really find a decisive answer, so i dont need a special oven to bake afterwards and as long as i make sure i heat the oil high enough at the begining to steralise there is no need to bake atall?
> 
> Cheers for the help so far guys! Will probs be PMing when i can.


That's right mateno need to bake after you have filtered it ..


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

right im clued up now im all over it anyone wanna be my guinea pig lmfao!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> right im clued up now im all over it anyone wanna be my guinea pig lmfao!


Yeah send it my way haha


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

right ive just tallyied up how much its gunna cost for absolutley everything needed to make some test e the price includes 50 gms of test powder ... £214.13 for everything


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> right ive just tallyied up how much its gunna cost for absolutley everything needed to make some test e the price includes 50 gms of test powder ... £214.13 for everything


Is that factoring in the vials and all that crap?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Is that factoring in the vials and all that crap?


yes mucca thats scales , jugs , syringes everything!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> yes mucca thats scales , jugs , syringes everything!


seems about right


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> right im clued up now im all over it anyone wanna be my guinea pig lmfao!


yourself should try it first!

but if you are going to send me some for free i don't mind!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> What carrier oils do you guys use? I was thinking about using grapeseed. But maybe use ethyl oleate?
> 
> Also what BA and BB % do you use?


depends on what compound.

some compound needs more BA and BB, especially when you want to do higher con.

I think ethyl oleate is a good idea. I don't like pain.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> depends on what compound.
> 
> some compound needs more BA and BB, especially when you want to do higher con.
> 
> I think ethyl oleate is a good idea. I don't like pain.


Thats one of the things I struggle with. The BA and BB percentages, how do you figure out what you need? And what determines the concentration? Is it just a case of a lower volume of liquids and higher volume of powder?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroid-powder-calculator.html

I want to be able to understand this.

I know to enter how many ml's I want

then enter the dosage you want it to be

Then how do I know the powder weight, what does that mean?

Then the concentrations, are these a set figure or do I change them for some reason?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats one of the things I struggle with. The BA and BB percentages, how do you figure out what you need? And what determines the concentration? Is it just a case of a lower volume of liquids and higher volume of powder?


concentration:

like you read on label of any gear: xxx mg per ml

it's the ratio of AAS weight / liquid volume

percentage:

if they are all liquid, it means volume.

2% BA means every 10ml you have 0.2ml of benzyl alcohol.

how to figure out what BA/BB/EO ratio you need:

1. get a reciepe which other people used. I think for test e there are a few.

2. do experiment. If it's a not commonly used compound, such as boldenone cyp, you got to try its solublity, even if it can all dissolve, you need to try how painful it is.

I think a common BA BB percentage is 2% and 15-18%. EO can be 50% or more.

for the concentration, if you follow pharma product's common concentration it should be fine. They use that concentration for a reason.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, heres some more questions for you:

1) Why use EO, why not just use BB and BA?

2) How do you know the powder weight? They ask for it, what does it mean? http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroid-powder-calculator.html


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroid-powder-calculator.html
> 
> I want to be able to understand this.
> 
> ...


this formula is supposed to make things easier, but for me it's just complicate lol

why not just directly count it?

i don't know, maybe because of my background.

OK, basically just this:

you have a receipe there, let's say

100mg/ml xxx

2% BA

18% BB

and you want 40ml

so you just do multipication with 40:

100mg x 40 = 4000mg = 4g

2% x 40 = 0.8ml

18% x 40 = 7.2 ml

so you just get a graduated cycliner or beaker, put in 4g powder, 0.8ml BA, 7.2ml BB, then add oil to 40ml. that's it!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Ok, heres some more questions for you:
> 
> 1) Why use EO, why not just use BB and BA?
> 
> 2) How do you know the powder weight? They ask for it, what does it mean? http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroid-powder-calculator.html


EO can make some compound dissolve better, and decrease pip. BA is not going to make you feel good inside, so don't use it too much  for similar reason you can't use too much BB. but you can even use EO to replace grapeseed oil. I have read that if you make your own test p, EO is suggested, otherwise home brew test p can be very painful plus easily crashed.

you need to measure powder weight, otherwise how do you know how much powder you put in? Ideally you should have a electronic weight meter, but if you have a traditional balance maybe you can use that too. (if you know how to use that. I haven't touch that thing since high school)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah but when its says powder weight, it says "normally 0.75 to 0.85", what does that mean.

Hold on then, let me take a shot at this calculation thing.

I want :

500mg/ml of test e

2% BA

18% BB

I want 50 ml

500 x 50 = 25000 Is that 25g of powder then?

2 x 50 = 100 10ml of BA?

18 x 50 = 900 90ml of BB?

This is easy for you, but for me unless I follow a recipe i'm useless!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah but when its says powder weight, it says "normally 0.75 to 0.85", what does that mean.
> 
> Hold on then, let me take a shot at this calculation thing.
> 
> ...


I think that '.75 to .85' is a bit confusing. I guess he means that every 1 gram powder (for example test e) contain only .75 to .85 of actual drug (test). however I don't think any UGL count that .75 to .85, they just directly tell you how many mg of test e per ml.

for counting, use a calculator, it will do % for you.

or email me your receipe before you brew, i will check it for you, you just need to send me a vial for my service lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> I think that '.75 to .85' is a bit confusing. I guess he means that every 1 gram powder (for example test e) contain only .75 to .85 of actual drug (test). however I don't think any UGL count that .75 to .85, they just directly tell you how many mg of test e per ml.
> 
> for counting, use a calculator, it will do % for you.
> 
> or email me your receipe before you brew, i will check it for you, you just need to send me a vial for my service lol


Yeah it's not possible for the 500mg unfortunatly, It would save my ass alot of trouble if it was!

Ah this whole maths thing is very confusing. I think I'll just stick to following the recipe I used to follow, least then I know its right.

haha ok for your services ill send you a vial, and then you send me money for the vial


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

.75 mean the powder will melt into 0.75ml of liquid


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

apple said:


> .75 mean the powder will melt into 0.75ml of liquid


I'm still not getting this. So what determines if its .75 or .85 or somewhere in the middle? And melt from what?


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm still not getting this. So what determines if its .75 or .85 or somewhere in the middle? And melt from what?


Ill attemt to answer in part, i guess the determining factor is the individual mass of the powder higher mass higher ml? is the 0.75ml per grm or just the whole lot? and you melt the powder down to get it into the solution so this is just going to tell you how many ml the powder is going to take up once melted down

correct anything i have said wrong, im still learning.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

simple awnser .... Google lol thats what i do to find anything out lmfao!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

anybody in here from cheshire area?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah it's not possible for the 500mg unfortunatly, It would save my ass alot of trouble if it was!
> 
> well, if you really inject 500mg/ml test in your ass, your ass will get bigger trouble
> 
> ...


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> anybody in here from cheshire area?


i am not... looking for guinea pigs so soon? lol


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm still not getting this. So what determines if its .75 or .85 or somewhere in the middle? And melt from what?


AH!!

i understand what it means now.

I guess apple got it but didn't say it clearly.

.75 to .85 is nothing to do with 'the liquid you use to melt it down', nor about how much powder you can melt in how much liquid.

it simply means: if you dissolve 1g of powder in the liquid, the volume of liquid will increase 0.75 to 0.85 ml.

like the website says:

Oil = 29mls

Powder = 4 grams

BA = 0.80ml's

BB = 7.20mls

29 + 0.8 + 7.2 = 37

but what you need is 40, and 4 grams of powder will give you that 3ml volume.

but I can't be bothered to do this, why not just simply use a graduated cylinder or beaker, or even a big enough tube?

you don't need to count how much volume will the powder give you, you don't need to count how much oil you need to put it to get it to 40ml, just throw powder BA BB in the cyclinder and add oil to scale of 40ml.

OK, even you don't have graduated big stuff (you must have smaller ones otherwise you can't measure anything), I still won't worry about that .75 .85, I mean, if you just think 1g solid will turn to 1ml volume, in the end you only have one ml error per 40ml, which would only make your gear from 100 mg/ml to 102.5 mg/ml, i don't think that will make any difference.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

thanks for clearing that up.

So i think i get it now

if i wanted to make 50ml at 250mg/ml of test e i would need

powder = 12.5 (9.375ml assuming it melts to give 0.75ml per grm)

2%BA = 1ml

18%BB = 9ml

oil = 30.625ml

How could i make these more round numbers because those odd measurements could be difficult to measure lol


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

chaosmatt said:


> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> if i wanted to make 50ml at 250mg/ml of test e i would need
> 
> ...


10/10

smart boy, your chinese math teacher will give you some sweet juice after lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

narraboth said:


> i am not... looking for guinea pigs so soon? lol


lmfao no was looking for someone who'd be interested in joining me in the making process lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well this is still all over my head.

But atleast I know that if I follow the recipe that I normally do it makes what I need lol

I'm best to avoid all this sciency stuff


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> is the book by 'Professor Frank', "Anabolic Steroids and Making Them" any good?


after reading extract from google book, I think it's just patent documents of AS.

it's basically about how to produce AS compound, not about how to produce injectable from compound you already have.

and there's even not much writing from authur himself. a bit lazy.

what we need is a handbook with recipes and photos, like 'aromatherapy at home' or '100 easy dishes', you know


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well this is still all over my head.
> 
> But atleast I know that if I follow the recipe that I normally do it makes what I need lol
> 
> I'm best to avoid all this sciency stuff


so what's your normal recipe?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i do

grape seed oil

18% bb

1.5% ba

simples

maybe add some eq for the short esters and test 400/500 ect...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> so what's your normal recipe?


This one: http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml

I've always just followed that to the letter. So Mine is:

40ml @ 250mg/ml

10g powder

0.80ml BA

7.2ml BB


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

off topic, apple, what part is that in your av photo??? and is that yours?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> This one: http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml
> 
> I've always just followed that to the letter. So Mine is:
> 
> ...


so you don't bother measuring grapeseed oil either.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

apple said:


> i do
> 
> grape seed oil
> 
> ...


How do you make Test at 500mg/ml, I am led to believe you can't do it using BA and BB, as it would crash? Is there a way to do it using EO or something?

I know one lab manages 800mg/ml, but apparently this is possible because its a mix of compounds, some which are easy to mix?

Or am I talking a massive load of balls?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> so you don't bother measuring grapeseed oil either.


oops, 24.5ml grapeseed oil


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> How do you make Test at 500mg/ml, I am led to believe you can't do it using BA and BB, as it would crash? Is there a way to do it using EO or something?
> 
> I know one lab manages 800mg/ml, but apparently this is possible because its a mix of compounds, some which are easy to mix?
> 
> Or am I talking a massive load of balls?


your talking balls lol test e at 500mgs will hold just fine mate ,i just made 30ml up for myself for next month and its held just fine..should be painless too...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

narraboth said:


> off topic, apple, what part is that in your av photo??? and is that yours?


thats my forarm mate ...


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> How do you make Test at 500mg/ml, I am led to believe you can't do it using BA and BB, as it would crash? Is there a way to do it using EO or something?
> 
> I know one lab manages 800mg/ml, but apparently this is possible because its a mix of compounds, some which are easy to mix?
> 
> Or am I talking a massive load of balls?


which lab do 800mg/ml and what's the composition?

massive load of balls is not that bad, you know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

apple said:


> your talking balls lol test e at 500mgs will hold just fine mate ,i just made 30ml up for myself for next month and its held just fine..should be painless too...


ooohhhhhh, thats interested, I use too much gear to make 250, I need 500.

Hold on then, let me take a stab at Narr's maths thing he was tring to teach me  This is always embarrasing.

So, I want for example [email protected]/ml, I imagine I can still use 2% and 18%?

Right, does that mean I would use:

5g of Test E powder

0.20ml of BA

1.80ml of BB

4.25ml Grape Seed Oil

Yeah that looks totally wrong!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> which lab do 800mg/ml and what's the composition?
> 
> massive load of balls is not that bad, you know


one were not allowed to discuss.

EQ 400mg and Test Dec 400mg, 800mg/ml, I think they have loads of others aswell


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ooohhhhhh, thats interested, I use too much gear to make 250, I need 500.
> 
> Hold on then, let me take a stab at Narr's maths thing he was tring to teach me  This is always embarrasing.
> 
> ...


your math is correct. if 500mg dissolve no problem and volume still .75 to .85, you should have 10ml of test e at 500mg/ml


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> your math is correct. if 500mg dissolve no problem and volume still .75 to .85, you should have 10ml of test e at 500mg/ml


OHHHH! finally! I think then I have finally managed to work out how to do maths!



Empire Boy said:


> I wanted to ask for a while, lol. It looks like a goddamn veiny tree trunk!


I agree! Tree trunk!

So 500mg/ml in BA and BB will hold?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> one were not allowed to discuss.
> 
> EQ 400mg and Test Dec 400mg, 800mg/ml, I think they have loads of others aswell


oh, there's an UGL not allowed to discuss here? anyway I am not going to buy that so nvm.

EQ is very easy to work with i have heard, so is test dec.

now I learn from apple that test e is too, thanks to apple, experience is good


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

use the cagulator to do any conversion you want fella,s its simlple ....test e /deca/eq will all hold at 500mg and even more imo


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

narraboth said:


> oh, there's an UGL not allowed to discuss here? anyway I am not going to buy that so nvm.
> 
> EQ is very easy to work with i have heard, so is test dec.
> 
> now I learn from apple that test e is too, thanks to apple, experience is good


eq is a liquid mate not a powder so its easy mixed into the oils and solvents and it cannot crash because its a liquid at its raw state ,you can get upto 800mgs /ml with eq no problem...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Alllrightythen, I'm clued up!

Cheers guys, atleast not I kinda get what I'm doing and why, rather than just mixing stuff up because something told me so


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

im gona try make my own in next few months,can get all the kit needed on ebay and 100g raw powders from china as cheap as i could get 12weeks of ugl from a source..........and it would last a whole lot longer...........nice to know it would be dosed correctly too!some test E dosed at 400mg/ml i recon!


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

another question, can i use two vials to do this, one to melt and mix it and one to keep the finished product in? will the vial wdthstand the heat of a saucepan or would it need to be in some water?

Also what size whatman filter do i need?

best oil to use? grapeseed?

Thanks guys


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

was just about to bump XD


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

you don't need a filter but if ur going to use one then either .44 or .22 is fine

i've often done gear w/o filtering, 5% ba and letting it sit for a week is enough to kill any viruses/bacteria.

done it many times an no infection.

and yeah a vial will be fine to heat, better to buy a glass beaker of say 100ml though, that way u just put in the solvents + gear, then add oil up to the line


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I've used EO before, just so I can shoot with a slinpin.

Higher concentrations with eo still hut, i'd rather use a painless 2ml than a painful 1ml


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I've never known why people use EO, I don't find the need with Test E, thats all I make, I buy any other stuff I need.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Will test E hold at 500mg/ml though?


I honestly didn't think so, I'de heard lots of times that it couldn't, but Apple says it will.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Give it a go and let me know?
> 
> If it does hold, surely thats going to hurt? Maybe the oil will be absorbed before the gear can be?
> 
> Have you tried test e at 500mg/ml apple?


He said he does it make, I believe he said he's got some at the moment.

I will be trying it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Nice one. Can you let me know how you get on with it?


Yeah i'll post back in here.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

hi guys where do you get your ba sterile vials beakers i've tried researchsupplies but the postage is really expensive


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> hi guys where do you get your ba sterile vials beakers i've tried researchsupplies but the postage is really expensive


have a look at Ebay mate, loads of stuff on there, vials are the cheapest i've seen.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i did mate it was only from the us and the delivery was more than the vials???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> i did mate it was only from the us and the delivery was more than the vials???


yeah sometimes delivery is bad but overall price is cheaper than bulk buying or whatever


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Why would u want 500mg/ml.

shoot 2 painless ml or 1 painful ml? whats the point in it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> Why would u want 500mg/ml.
> 
> shoot 2 painless ml or 1 painful ml? whats the point in it


Because who wants to inject 6ml?!?!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ALR said:


> Why would u want 500mg/ml.
> 
> shoot 2 painless ml or 1 painful ml? whats the point in it


hold on .....

right you say in previous post you dont use a filter just add 5% ba> thats insane ...come on 5% ba just for sake of not useing a filter (would not recomend to anyone not to use a filter) ba stops any new bacteria from forming it dont kill remove or kill bacteria already in the product this is why you need to filter...

pharma grade use 1.5% ba or anround abouts thats so to use 5% is just totaly pointless,you say about this 2ml painless or 1ml painfull? well i make test e 500mgs/ml 20% bb 1.5% ba gso and filter ..painless ......you gear is painfull becasue you useing a crazy totaly uneeded 5% ba .....

go figure.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just from what I said before, 6ml would only be 1.5g, flaming hell, so my next cycle I would have to inject 12ml!!! Theres no way I am sticking in 12ml!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

apple said:


> hold on .....
> 
> right you say in previous post you dont use a filter just add 5% ba> thats insane ...come on 5% ba just for sake of not useing a filter (would not recomend to anyone not to use a filter) ba stops any new bacteria from forming it dont kill remove or kill bacteria already in the product this is why you need to filter...
> 
> ...


X2

IMO you`d have to be an idiot not to use a filter. You may be lucky but its just stupid.

And I never go higher than 2% ba and use 15% bb, always pretty musch PIP free using that formula up to around 350mg per ml with test E, never really bothered trying higher concentration than that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

apple said:


> hold on .....
> 
> right you say in previous post you dont use a filter just add 5% ba> thats insane ...come on 5% ba just for sake of not useing a filter (would not recomend to anyone not to use a filter) ba stops any new bacteria from forming it dont kill remove or kill bacteria already in the product this is why you need to filter...
> 
> ...


ba doesn't hurt. I never said any of my gear hurts I just expected 500mg/ml to hurt.

and BA is bacteriocidal at higher concentrations, look it up


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> X2
> 
> IMO you`d have to be an idiot not to use a filter. You may be lucky but its just stupid.
> 
> And I never go higher than 2% ba and use 15% bb, always pretty musch PIP free using that formula up to around 350mg per ml with test E, never really bothered trying higher concentration than that.


most ugls don't use a filter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just from what I said before, 6ml would only be 1.5g, flaming hell, so my next cycle I would have to inject 12ml!!! Theres no way I am sticking in 12ml!


you're doing 3g a week!?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> most ugls don't use a filter.


Glad I never use their injectables anymore then!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

apple said:


> hold on .....
> 
> right you say in previous post you dont use a filter just add 5% ba> thats insane ...come on 5% ba just for sake of not useing a filter (would not recomend to anyone not to use a filter) ba stops any new bacteria from forming it dont kill remove or kill bacteria already in the product this is why you need to filter...
> 
> ...


Why is 20% bb fine and 5% ba is crazy? please explain your reasoning.

BA is approved for internal use, BB is not.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ALR said:


> ba doesn't hurt. I never said any of my gear hurts I just expected 500mg/ml to hurt.
> 
> and BA is bacteriocidal at higher concentrations, look it up


ba hurts mate i know this from personal expeance useing 2-3% ba back in the early days to useing 1-1.5% ba there is a differance mate ..honestly ....as for useing 5% as a bacteriocidal this is not the best way to go do you think? i mean no disrepect to you mate and i am all open to people opinans and views but useing 5% ba and no filter is just not the way you should be doing it ....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> *ba doesn't hurt*. I never said any of my gear hurts I just expected 500mg/ml to hurt.
> 
> and BA is bacteriocidal at higher concentrations, look it up


I can only presume you must be using fake BA after that comment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Glad I never use their injectables anymore then!!


same, i've filtered nearly all my cycles but if a guy is just interested in making one cycle and doesn't wanna fork out loads of money simply using 5% ba and letting it sit for a week is enough as long as it's prepared properly ie not in a dusty room where particles will get in it


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> I can only presume you must be using fake BA after that comment.


http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=benzyl+alcohol+pain

ba is used to reduce pain in injectables

I've had this discussion before, try injecting .5ml of ba and wait a day...no pain.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> same, i've filtered nearly all my cycles but if a guy is just interested in making one cycle and doesn't wanna fork out loads of money simply using 5% ba and letting it sit for a week is enough as long as it's prepared properly ie not in a dusty room where particles will get in it


No disrespect but I think that is really poor advice. Cutting corners on sterility is just asking for trouble. If you can`t afford filters simply dont bother. 5% BA is overkill and the PIP will be horrible...If the BA is legit.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ALR said:


> Why is 20% bb fine and 5% ba is crazy? please explain your reasoning.
> 
> BA is approved for internal use, BB is not.


human grade gear has no bb in it ?? if your right i ddient know this but it dont take away the fact that bb is a painless solvent while ba is not .....i use bb to keep my 500mgs/ml is solution and it also helps with pip ..yes it cuts down the pip ...l

your brew

300mgs/ml test e

5% ba

what % bb?

gso

NO FILTER

MINE

500mgs test e /ml

1.5% ba

20%bb

gso

filter

....yours will be painfull at 300mgs/ml while mine will be painless at 500mgs/ml


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> No disrespect but I think that is really poor advice. Cutting corners on sterility is just asking for trouble. If you can`t afford filters simply dont bother. 5% BA is overkill and the PIP will be horrible...If the BA is legit.


None of my cycles have hurt and I always use 5% ba.

maybe you're using crap powder sources?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> None of my cycles have hurt and I always use 5% ba.
> 
> maybe you're using crap powder sources?


LOL...Well Its given me the exact same effects as the pharma products I`ve used. So doubtful.

All I can say regarding the BA is, I`ve experimented with different levels of BA , using 5% when first started to be on the safe side and the pip is DEFINITELY worse the higher the BA content, and everyone else I have ever heard from who home brews has said the same.

Apart from you apparently...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> you're doing 3g a week!?


Next bulk yes, and no way in HELL will I be injecting 12ml!!!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ALR ....i question for you mate

do you think that useing 5% ba and no filter is a good way of adviseing people on how to brew?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Next bulk yes, and no way in HELL will I be injecting 12ml!!!


K well in that case i'd prob mke it stronger, my mistake for not realising i was talking to jay cutler


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

apple said:


> ALR ....i question for you mate
> 
> do you think that useing 5% ba and no filter is a good way of adviseing people on how to brew?


using 5% ba, yes, brewed sh*tloads this way and never had pip, except from some test which I never quite figured out, was from a new source so I imagine itwas the test. my friend wasnt happy though as it was 100g down the tube. that **** was CRIPPLING.

Most ugls don't use a filter, it's not like i'm telling the guy to inject himself full of faeces. its not ideal but it's not dangerous either if precautions are followed.

ba is used as a local anaesthetic, it's not the cause of pip.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7962932

"Abstract

BACKGROUND:

Benzyl alcohol is reported to be painless on injection and to provide limited dermal anesthesia"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> K well in that case i'd prob mke it stronger, my mistake for not realising i was talking to jay cutler


I'll have you know Jay Cutler lives in my shadow


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I imagine the reason BA has gotten such a bad rap as the cause of PIP is that people end up using it as a co solvent, when really it should only be there fr it's bacteriocidal/bacteriostatic properties.

It's water soluble, so leaches out of the injection depot faster than other solvents, meaning if it's been used to hold something in solution it will crash faster with more BA. crashing + crystalisation of compound = PIP....and then people blame the BA.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

BA is basically a preservative, as Apple said it will stop bacteria from forming, it doesn`t kill existing bacteria.

Filtering is the closest we come to sterilisation ,(without owning high tech equipment) , telling people it is fine to bypass this procedure, is just really poor advice IMO.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not very experienced in home brewing, I just follow the recipe to a t and it makes what I need, and it works. I have learnt alot since being in this thread, BUT I have never ever seen anyone ever reccomend not using a filter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> BA is basically a preservative, as Apple said it will stop bacteria from forming, it doesn`t kill existing bacteria.
> 
> Filtering is the closest we come to sterilisation ,(without owning high tech equipment) , telling people it is fine to bypass this procedure, is just really poor advice IMO.


Are you gonna just keep repeating yourself in this thread?

I said it's not optimal, but it's acceptable.

Someone was recently talking about bits in lixus labs gear, exactly my point. Most UGLs don't filter they just let it sit for a week to sterilise it. and BA is bacteriocidal at higher concentrations. I believe 3% is bacteriocidal.

5% is enough to kill headlice ffs, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm not very experienced in home brewing, I just follow the recipe to a t and it makes what I need, and it works. I have learnt alot since being in this thread, BUT I have never ever seen anyone ever reccomend not using a filter.


I didn't recommend it I just sid it wasn't necessary.

My current cycle wasn't filtered, I was waiting for filters and got fed up. No pip, no infection...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> Are you gonna just keep repeating yourself in this thread?
> 
> I said it's not optimal, but it's acceptable.
> 
> *Someone was recently talking about bits in lixus labs gear, exactly my point. Most UGLs don't filter they just let it sit for a week to sterilise it. and BA is bacteriocidal at higher concentrations*.


BA is not a "sterilser" its a preservative, so how does letting it sit for a week have any sterilising effect?

Just because there were bits found doesn`t mean they don`t filter...Maybe just someone being sloppy...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> BA is not a "sterilser" its a preservative, so how does letting it sit for a week have any sterilising effect?
> 
> Just because there were bits found doesn`t mean they don`t filter...Maybe just someone being sloppy...


You're clearly a bit thick as I've said this several times and you don't seem to comprehend.

BA is bacterioCIDAL at higher concentrations. I believe it's 3%

BA at 0.9% as commonly used in pharmaceutical preparations is bacterioSTATIC

Google the difference in the two above big words


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> I didn't recommend it I just sid it wasn't necessary.
> 
> My current cycle wasn't filtered, I was waiting for filters and got fed up. No pip, no infection...


There`s plenty of people that don`t swab the top of a vial before drawing, don`t aspirate, pin in filthy environments, etc, etc and haven`t YET had any problems... doesn`t mean they should advise other its OK to do so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> There`s plenty of people that don`t swab the top of a vial before drawing, don`t aspirate, pin in filthy environments, etc, etc and haven`t YET had any problems... doesn`t mean they should advise other its OK to do so.


Ok mate, i cba to keep repeating myself to you


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> You're clearly a bit thick as I've said this several times and you don't seem to comprehend.
> 
> BA is bacterioCIDAL at higher concentrations. I believe it's 3%
> 
> ...


Well from what I have read BA is bacteriostatic, meaning it limits the growth of bacteria i.e, a preservative.

I have never seen it described as bacteriocidal.

IMO you are clearly VERY thick if you think adding 5% BA takes away the need for filtering...

If it kills bacteria and sterilises as you say...Why are you saying it is not ideal to not use a filter??

If BA is a steriliser why would you ever bother filtering??


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

calm down, dears lol

you guys all got point.

I don't have home brew experience but I am kind of a microbiologist, so just giving some my thoughts.

ideally everything should be done under 100% sterlie but even in hospital you can't do so.

because:

1. you do injection in normal space (bedroom, kitchen, bathroom etc). There are lots of things flying in the air. In lab we do things in hood (like I might will my gear in hood, if I would have chance), to get rid of those small things. but obviously you can't have your ass in the hood, plus your skin is not clean anyway.

2. alcohol swap is not 100% effective. Believe me, i grow cells in 37.C on glass cover slip, I put cover slip in 70% alcohol for 10 min, dry it in hood, put on cells. and guess what? next day 10% of cover slips got thousands of bacteria grew. I need to put it in alcohol for 30 min plus turn on strong UV light to kill everything. the most effective sterliser is cholride water, but it's bad to your skin.

So the idea is just, you avoid infection as much as you can.

why not many people got infection? because you have immune system. if it's just 10 bacteria, and you are not AIDS patient or something, you can handle it.

Bacteria don't grow well in oil anyway. Your cooking oil is never sterlie but you can keep it for years. When it gets off and smell, it's not because bacteria growing in it, it's because the oil has interaction with oxygen in air.

Injecting oil is way safer than injecting water base things.

I am not saying there's no bacteria in oil though.

remember the 70% alcohol case: bacteria can be quite tough.

But if you also heat it to say 100.C, and leave it for days, I don't think there will be active bacteria survive. That heat will just destroy the protein. There can be spore survive though, but shouldn't be many as normal immune system couldn't handle.

Leave it for days or weeks is also correct no matter filter or not, because filter can't get rid of all virus (although human virus exist in oil is quite not possible), but heat plus left in a harsh solution will inactivae virus. Hepatitis C can stay in room temp for weeks, but if it's in BA oil plus you heat it, it would be inactivated in minutes. (I don't believe you will have hepatitis C in any of your ingredient anyway. Gear is not witch medicine, you don't make gears from human blood or semen!)

However, I will still filter my gear, first it's even safer: there won't be spores left; second, i want to avoid any small pieces of solids. your powder is just 98% pure, and some of the 2% might not dissolve, you don't know what is that. If it's small enough to go pass needle, it will stay in your muscle forever. I don't know if it would be bad, but better not to have it.

So my suggestion is, you better filter it, it's safer. If you can't, heat the vial twice and leave it for a while before you use.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

oh, about UGL don't filter their gear...

no wonder I got black small things in my lixus gear and they don't even reply my complain lol

I know big size sterile filter is quite expensive, and I can imagine it takes ages to go through (I filtered cow serum for experiment, it was not as thick as some oil but took me 30 min to filter pass 500ml, plus you can't reuse the filter)...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Narraboth thanks for your input.

If you are kind of microbiologist can you tell us whether BA used as a solvent for the purposes discussed is generally considered a preservative or whether it is actually a sterilising agent at 3% as this poster is claiming??

I have read quite a bit on in it and have always seen it described as bacteriostatic rather than bactericidal...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

narraboth said:


> oh, about UGL don't filter their gear...
> 
> no wonder I got black small things in my lixus gear and they don't even reply my complain lol
> 
> I know big size sterile filter is quite expensive, and I can imagine it takes ages to go through (I filtered cow serum for experiment, it was not as thick as some oil but took me 30 min to filter pass 500ml, plus you can't reuse the filter)...


You can get more professional type filtration set ups, which I doubt would be cost prohibitive to some of the larger established labs and you only need change the filter media rather than the entire filter after use.

Not that I have any idea whether UGL`s do filter or not(i never use them anyway) but I would guess the longer lasting established ones probably do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Hi Narraboth thanks for your input.
> 
> If you are kind of microbiologist can you tell us whether BA used as a solvent for the purposes discussed is generally considered a preservative or whether it is actually a sterilising agent at 3% as this poster is claiming??
> 
> I have read quite a bit on in it and have always seen it described as bacteriostatic rather than bactericidal...


 You only need to google benzyl alcohol and bacteriocidal/bactericidal (for americans) to find lots about it, it aint rocket science buddy


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> You only need to google benzyl alcohol and bacteriocidal/bactericidal (for americans) to find lots about it, it aint rocket science buddy


Well you`ve cut and pasted plenty links on this thread so far, why don`t you show us the link to this then mate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Well you`ve cut and pasted plenty links on this thread so far, why don`t you show us the link to this then mate?


I typed benzyl alcohol and pain into google for you. Pretty sure you can manage it yourself this time


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL just spotted this quote of yours I missed earlier.

"5% is enough to kill headlice ffs, lol"

Think this shows how 'confused' you are. WTF has killing head lice got to do with making something sterile enough to inject into your body?

Does it kill said headlice as well as sterilising sufficently to make them safe for intramuscular injection? LMFAO


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

goonerton said:


> Hi Narraboth thanks for your input.
> 
> If you are kind of microbiologist can you tell us whether BA used as a solvent for the purposes discussed is generally considered a preservative or whether it is actually a sterilising agent at 3% as this poster is claiming??
> 
> I have read quite a bit on in it and have always seen it described as bacteriostatic rather than bactericidal...


hi, goonerton, thanks

i don't know that much about BA because it's something used less in normal research lab. (otherwise i can just take some from my lab, i don't need to buy it on ebay lol)

well, i am a scientist, so i will let the fact speaks:

you or ALR give me some not sterile oil, and some oil with 3% BA, I will put that in 10 tubes of nutrition medium each, incubate in 37.C for 2 days, see how many tubes finally got bacteria growing and compare them.

then we will know who wins another's balls lol

but I guess no one would be bothered 

anyway, can everyone really calm down... let's discuss in a friendly atmosphere pls lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

(wakes up , yawns ,has a small snack, listens to the bickering then continues to sleep)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

goonerton said:


> LOL just spotted this quote of yours I missed earlier.
> 
> "5% is enough to kill headlice ffs, lol"
> 
> ...


It has everything to do with how toxic something is, a 5% solution is antiparasitic and used for headlice and other parasites, a 1% solution is bacteriostatic, yet you seem to struggle with the idea it could possibly be bacteriocidal at stronger concentrations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

narraboth said:


> hi, goonerton, thanks
> 
> i don't know that much about BA because it's something used less in normal research lab. (otherwise i can just take some from my lab, i don't need to buy it on ebay lol)
> 
> ...


lol yeah i can't be bothered. this fellas a mug who just keeps repeating himself and can't use google, lols


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> lol yeah i can't be bothered. this fellas a mug who just keeps repeating himself and can't use google, lols


You`re the mug mate. advising people they don`t need to bother with filter for homebrew.

SHOW US THE LINK and stop acting the "unt...If you`re right fair enough.

It kills headlice by some action it has on their respiratory system I believe...After they had been 'sterilised' like this, would they be safe for intra-muscular injection?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> What about after filtering... putting your gear infront of one of those high strength UV lamps.. like they use to kill pathogens in well water. Maybe this is overkill but still... I will be filtering!


don't do that, UV kill bacteria because it breaks chemical bonds, I am not sure how stable steroids are under UV! I guess it's not very stable because we have been told to avoid direct sunlight when you keep your gear.

but roids in general are quite stable in higher temp, if not over heated or heated too long.

I didn't boil my cover slip because I couldn't be bothered, otherwise it will be quite effective to kill germs.


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

i think it's a bloody brilliant idea (would have left out that the guys a gold member here though) but even so it's a brilliant idea, would be much cheaper if you could do it yourself and easier if you were going on holiday during a cycle, just take the power with you


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisd123 said:


> Ah yeah I didn't think about breaking down the actual steroid itself.
> 
> Will the steroid break down if you bake your product once it has been put in vials?


Nah not at around 100c , make sure if its in a vial that you stick pin through stopper to vent.

I don`t bother heating after. I usually just heat in oven for around 1hr before filtering.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Ah yeah I didn't think about breaking down the actual steroid itself.
> 
> Will the steroid break down if you bake your product once it has been put in vials?


I haven't read related articles so I am not sure (there's one paper in japanese, and no abstract available), but I believe it shouldn't. Testosterone or other roids have similar structure with things like vit D, cholestrol etc, they are quite stable.

peptides are totally different things, which should be kept carefully.

anyway you just heat it up for short time, even you lose a little bit it's worthy.

UV is different, to kill all germs you need to put that under UV for quite a while like 1 hour, probably equal to putting it under direct sunlight for whole day. I guess it will destroy much more steroids than simply boiling/baking for 5-10 min....

no, it's even not about the time. as I said UV breaks chemical bond, but 100.C shouldn't break the structure of steroids.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> I haven't read related articles so I am not sure (there's one paper in japanese, and no abstract available), but I believe it shouldn't. Testosterone or other roids have similar structure with things like vit D, cholestrol etc, they are quite stable.
> 
> peptides are totally different things, which should be kept carefully.
> 
> ...


Do you not have access to certain chemicals then NB?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisd123 said:


> So you mix it all up then, then bake, then filter in to vials?
> 
> Surely the BA will evaporate off if youre baking it without anything to keep it in there?


Thats how I do it. You could always add BA after baking(pre filter) if you`re worried about it evaporation.

I think the general consensus is that filtration is the most important factor in sterilisation. I`ve heard of quite a few people that don`t bother heating with domestic appliances at all.

Edit

On reflection that is poor advcie on my part. Should DEFINITELY make sure you add BA after baking, if its pre filter. As you rightly highlight, you are not going to know how much may have been lost due to evaporation.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Do you not have access to certain chemicals then NB?


NB? lol

I have access to chemicals my lab used, and microbiology lab doesn't need testosterone, you know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> NB? lol
> 
> I have access to chemicals my lab used, and microbiology lab doesn't need testosterone, you know


NB, short for Narraboth.

I was thinking stuff like DNP.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> NB? lol
> 
> I have access to chemicals my lab used, and microbiology lab doesn't need testosterone, you know


NB, short for Narraboth.

I was thinking stuff like DNP.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I see, JP.

I don't know, maybe someone in my department has it, but I don't think my lab uses it. I myself didn't use it for research.

anyway even if we have it in the lab, it would be only enough to treat some cells.

You sure you are going to have that harsh stuff?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> I see, JP.
> 
> I don't know, maybe someone in my department has it, but I don't think my lab uses it. I myself didn't use it for research.
> 
> ...


Definatly, i'm a God.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Definatly, i'm a God.


LOL

alrite then, post some of your abs after


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> LOL
> 
> alrite then, post some of your abs after


lol pervert


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

narraboth said:


> hi, goonerton, thanks
> 
> i don't know that much about BA because it's something used less in normal research lab. (otherwise i can just take some from my lab, i don't need to buy it on ebay lol)
> 
> ...


I`ll tell you what Narraboth as I really believe the advice this guy is tossing around is potentially very dangerous, I will take you up on this offer.

I will heat 10ml of grapeseed oil in a domestic oven for 1hr at 100c . I will draw 5ml and inject into sealed sterile vial with rubber stopper, with a slin pin I will add .25ml(5%) of BA.

I will take the other 5ml and filter through a .22 micron filter and transfer into identical sterile vial and I will add .1(2%) BA to this vial.

I will then label and send both vials to you, you let them sit for a week(the time this guy reckons it takes for BA to "sterilise" the solution, then you can perform bacterial analysis on both vials and let us know your findings.

I have all necessary equipment at hand and process will only take me an hr or so(not including baking) to perform, so I can post you the vials to within a few days if you are interested in this experiment.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I can do the experiment for you, but i need to ask you one scientific question:

what does it mean, if in the end both group grow no bacteria?

does it mean 5% BA works, or does it mean you kill everything by heating in the oven for 1hr? or actually 2% BA is enough to kill bacteria? or actually your oil is clean anyway?

To be brief: what question you want to ask with the experiment?

A. 'if 5% BA in oil effective to kill bacteria'

if you want to ask this question, you need to have 'oil which contain bacteria' as control, and see how 5% BA kills them.

B. 'if heating at 100.C plus adding 5% BA as effective as heating at 100.C plus filtering'

if you want to ask this, you still need a dirty oil control, then you will have three group to compare.

but if both treated group grow all grow no bacteria, would you accept they are really equally effective?

C. 'if 5% BA is as effective as filtering'

then you still have dirty oil (even not oil), just one group treated with BA, one group filtered.

In any case if the dirty oil not dirty (for example your tesco grapeseed oil is very clean), the experiment fails and tells nothing.

You see, science can be complicate. Again, I can do experiment for you, but I hope I will do a valid experiment, an experiment that says something.

So I hope you can design your experiment well, and be specific what you want to find out.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Narraboth, thanks for response.

I think the question would be "how important is the need for filtering "

I realise this is not going to categorically prove anything, as my supermarket grapeseed oil could vary greatly with any other bottle/brand etc, but I think it could be a good indicator nonetheless. As filtering is most definitely the most time consuming and laborious aspect of homebrewing on small scale, the result of said test would be of some of interest.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

you won't know the importance of filtering if all sample shown to be no bacteria. And my time, my lab material will be wasted in this case.

If you just want to know how effective is 5% BA and filtering, I tell you a simple way to do the test:

wash your mouth with drinking water just after you get up from bed (or anytime when your mouth smell bad lol), spit it, split to three parts in sealed vials:

A add 5% BA, B filtered, C do nothing.

leave it in dark and cool place, 1 week later send them all to me, plus some pure BA (to adjust small amount of BA from set A which might influence the incubation)

pvt msg me when you are ready, I will let you know my address.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mate as I`m going to be injecting filtered/unfiltered grapeseed oil and not gargled drinking water , really not sure how your experiment of me spitting water into vials is going to be more relevant than what I am suggesting.

i am going to send you sealed sterile vials of preparations from same baked oil, as they would be be injected, one with 5% BA unfiltered, the other with 2% BA and filtered.

I really do not see how the results of what you are suggesting are going to more helpful for the purposes of what we are looking at.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

because in that case i will have a sure positive control.

you just want to know 'if 5% BA can get rid of bacteria like filtering' don't you, does it matter if it's oil or water?

anyway if you can offer a positive control in oil, an oil you know for sure containing bacteria (and need to be quite an amount so that the sample I take will surely have at least one or two bacteria), you can do as you want.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Well unless we know that the average bottle of supermarket oil contains same amount of bacteria as gargled water still not sure of the relevance of your test for our purposes.

It doesn`t matter if the oil is low in bacteria to start with, this would be good.

If your experiment shows that both samples have similar and very low levels of bacteria after a week, this would be a good result, as not conclusive evidence, but a reasonable indicator that the painstaking chore of filtration may not be needed.

I`m sure similar tests have been carried out comparing bacterial levels in different UGL products, with contrasting results.

Remember the question we are trying to get an indication of the answer to is "is filtration really necessary"


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

well, if you like it, no harm to me. pvt msg me when you are ready.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

OK will PM you for address when done.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

Wow all i asked was what size filter and it erupted into a huge debate about filtering and BA usage, and sterility of oils lol my bad but i gues its a good thing to help get more info out there and have people back up what they are saying.

However now i am confused, i was going to PM but i still cant!!!! so could someone point me in the right direction for ordering whatman filters? Also the process by which you make them because now im kinda confused, some people are saying add BA after which i thought you added when melting the powder?

So kinda confused would be great if someone could help clear these things up 

Edit: ok i can now PM lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread is now closed due to the amount of private messages requesting powder sources, as most of you know, this is against the rules.


----------

